# big lump on chin



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

There is a real nice 9 inch caribe at my lfs for 175 bucks, but I know I can talk him down to 100. I want it real bad, but there is a HUGE pimple on his chin. Will it go away? How long for it to heal? What can I do to help it heal?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the bump on the chin may heal or it may keep that as scar tissue permanently. some people cut it off the chin and then let it heal and that usually gets rid of it, however, that is a rather radical thing to do. these chin pimples, people call them piranha pimples, are caused mostly from the piranhas ramming against and rubbing against the glass repeatedly.

Joe


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

so it may or may not heal? i think cutting it off my fish would be a little harsh, i dont think i could do that.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it will be gone in a week its from banging against the glass when chasing feeders
very common with pygo's


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Mine has one also.. No big deal.. I add aquarium salt with my water changes and it's getting better!!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

If u get him, try some melafix + ssalt. It should clear up soon.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

that will go away, and if it doesnt, it will make the skin stronger there, like a calase(spelling right?). so that he wont open it up as easily.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

hmmm, i may just get this fish!!! 100 is a pretty good price for a 9 inch caribe, right? PLus, I dont have to pay shipping since it is at my lfs?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

ya mine have it going away


----------

